# tres fantasmas



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

It was windy Halloween, I had a bad cold the week prior, and though I set up and enjoyed Trick or Treat, the wind challenged my ghosts, and I was too exhausted to take pictures anyway. Here a video of the 'three ghosts' from the night before.






This coming year? A crypt for the cloaked FCG, more wind resistant ghosts. And I think I will pay homage to the graveyard in Disney's Haunted Mansion. This will be fun


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Very nice HJ. The Tres Fantasmas are quite the trio of spooky specters.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They looked fantastic - what a shame the wind ruined the effect for you on the big night. I guess Mother Nature is the one thing that really works against us sometimes and there isn't much you can do about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your ghosts


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I dig your ghosts too johnny!
Maybe next year you can put sombreros on them and called it the three amigos!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The 3 fantasias look marvelous together!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I dig your ghosts too johnny!
> Maybe next year you can put sombreros on them and called it the three amigos!


I salute you!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Those are just outstanding!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow! These are incredible. I'm starting to feel like an amateur after looking at everyone's stuff. I better ramp up my game for next year.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I really need to get these displayed better next year, already planning on how to do that  The cloaked FCG has missed the last 2 Halloweens for various reasons.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I took a look at your blog where you've got video of the guts of the ghoul. That is some very impressive work off of a single reindeer motor. That cam system is killer!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^^ I second that!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great , lots of motion and mood .


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry that Mother Nature threw the wind challenge at you, but those three look incredible!!!


----------

